
Show HN: XS.js - an ultra-small CSS rule builder in 10 lines of JS - plugnburn
https://gist.github.com/plugnburn/9229beaadbe23819f118
======
plugnburn
Some explanations:

\- this is a companion to previously announced XT.js, but for dynamic CSS
construction;

\- ES5 compatible;

\- no at-rule support at this point (as we are on JS, .matchMedia FTW, and
dynamic @keyframes building is too specific task to multiply the size twice
and more);

\- due to engine limitations we have to already insert the <style> element
into <head> before we can even start appending rules, so, unlike XT.js, a
reference to already inserted <style> is returned.

